# Considering 2010 Versa sedan



## pezar (Jan 30, 2010)

Hi, I'm new, and currently own a 2002 Sentra GXE. I was driving by my local automall today and noticed they had Versa sedans for $10,995. I went home and checked their site-it's a manual. I can't drive a stick. I did a little looking around and ANOTHER dealer has about 2 or 3 Versa sedans that are "super-stripped"-only A/C and automatic, not even a radio. These are special order for this dealer. The price is right-about $4k less than the standard Versa sedan. That makes it around $12.7k. That's the cheapest car out there-cheaper than Aveo or Rio. I'm restarting my business (I repair PCs, but recently went through bankruptcy after an internet business I financed with credit cards failed, and my lawyer told me not to make any money during the process) and I hope to have enough money in a few months to buy this car. Any issues with the 2010 Versa sedan I should know about?


----------



## jhonson18812 (Oct 25, 2010)

no problem with that model all enhanced features they had


----------

